# Enchanted Hill O'Seven kidded - single buckling



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi, everyone,
I know it's been forever since I posted, and I'm really, really sorry it's been so long. However, tonight we had a new arrival, and I just HAD to share. We're slightly disappointed that it's only a single (she was larger this time than she was with her twins last year) and slightly disappointed that he's not a doeling; BUT he's beautiful and healthy and Seven is doing a fabulous job with him. So, we have a lot to be thankful for. Well, here he is:

Maple Hill Farm Quintus
Born 2-2-11

Dam: Enchanted Hill O'Seven
Sire: Timberwood Bailey

He will probably be wethered. So, if anyone out there is looking for an adorable little wether, please let me know.

-Tina


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG HES SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!

Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww he's really precious  Congrats!!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love him. Looks like mom is a very loving mom, too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

he is soooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...congrats on your "Groundhog Day" baby!!!! He's a handsome lil' guy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO......cute...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the healthy boy 


(hey how is Jitterbug doing? did you get her bred again? if so when is she due?)


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! He's definitely a cutie. Is there anything I should do for that one, droopy ear, or will it correct itself?

Stacey, Jitterbug's doing really well. We love her. She is bred (to Marmot) and due to kid at the end of March. Think pink for me... 

-Tina


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Hoping she gives you some girles! Being one of quads she is likely to have multiples this time around.


----------

